
Release Notes for Safari Technology Preview Release 12 - okket
https://webkit.org/blog/6928/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-release-12/
======
wanda
So, the fetch API is landing in Safari. I'm surprised, since the Safari
implementation presumably still lacks the ability to abort a request as it
does in Chrome.

Since the discussion on how to resolve this issue is ongoing[1], I thought
they'd wait until a decision was reached.

Must be gearing up for Service Workers & Web Push — something I expected to be
at the bottom of the priority list for Apple's browser.

[1]
[https://github.com/whatwg/fetch/issues/27](https://github.com/whatwg/fetch/issues/27)

------
cygned
Why do they post release information about Safari on webkit's site? I know,
both are implemented/started/driven by Apple, but I would have expect
webkit.org to be dedicated to the engine, only.

~~~
alblue
Safari is a fairly lightweight holster around the WebKit engine. The same
technology is used in other components eg web views. So in order to
demonstrate/test the new engine, it needs a placeholder to do that.

------
jpea
*broken record

But again, no sign of WebRTC in Safari's release (even though it's in Webkit,
no?)

